# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Binance, cryptocurrency exchange, Cayman Islands

## Airicist

Website - binance.com

youtube.com/BinanceYoutube

facebook.com/binance

twitter.com/binance

linkedin.com/company/binance

instagram.com/Binance

Binance on Wikipedia

Founder and CEO - Changpeng Zhao

----------


## Airicist

Article "Binance CEO Changpeng Zhao breaks down how he built the world's largest crypto exchange in 180 days — and shares why he's keeping most of his assets in Bitcoin and Binance Coin"

by Vicky Ge Huang
May 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "'Crypto investors aren't stupid, but nobody stands up for us.' We spoke to retail traders who lost up to $200,000 in the Binance outage about their 2,000-person campaign against the world's largest crypto exchange."

by George Glover
December 7, 2021

----------

